

Annotations on ANSI Common Lisp - parenthesis
http://www.cs.northwestern.edu/academics/courses/325/readings/graham/graham-notes.html

======
mikesm
Great stuff, I was lucky enough to have Riesbeck as my college advisor and AI
professor... Too bad Lisp isn't a more predominant language in their undergrad
curriculum, so sad that I spent so many late nights drowning in C when I
could've been swimming in Python or Lisp.

